# OSGI mit Eclipse und Maven



## HeribertH (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo alle zusammmen,

ich steige neu in die Entwicklung mit OSGI (nicht RCP). Ich möchte das ganze auf Basis von Eclipse und Maven machen. Irgendwie hab ich aber keinen schimmer wie man sich eine ernsthafte vernünftige Entwicklungsumgebung aufbauen kann.

Ich will im Prinizp einfach nur folgende Maven Multi-Module-Struktur:

* Parent-Project
    - Modul1
    - Modul2

Beide Module haben natürlich Abhängigkeiten. Ich will jetzt einfach nur, dass ein OSGI-Container aus Eclipse gestartet wird, die Module samt Abhängigkeiten deployed werden und ich dann über Eclipse debuggen kann.

Wie muss diese meiner Meinung nach alltägliche Aufgabe vernünftig gelöst werden? Ich hab schon in diverser Literatur gelesen, aber da wird das auch nirgends ernsthaft vernünftig erklärt, sondern immer nur das typsiche "wie funktioniert OSGI blabla"

Ich wäre über jede Hilfe sehr erfreut!

Vielen Dank!

Schöne Grüße
Herb


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2010)

Maven und OSGi passt bislang nur bedingt gut zusammen. Vielleicht kann Tycho dabei helfen. Wenn Maven keine Zwang ist wäre vielleicht Eclipse Buckminster das richtige für dich.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2010)

> Maven und OSGi passt bislang nur bedingt gut zusammen.


Ganz so negativ würde ich es nicht sehen 
Es ist eher so, dass mehr handarbeit nötig ist im moment.
Es gibt zB. das maven-bundle-plugin, SpringDM2 wird auch ein neues Plugin rausbringen.



> Ich will jetzt einfach nur, dass ein OSGI-Container aus Eclipse gestartet wird, die Module samt Abhängigkeiten deployed werden und ich dann über Eclipse debuggen kann.


Dir ist der begriff "Targetplatform" bekannt?
OSGi musst du vorher lernen, OSGi wird in der Plugin Konfiguration nicht erklärt, und zum einstieg in OSGi würde ich dir nicht Maven raten, arbeite einfach mal die Tutorials auf Java, Eclipse, Android and Web programming tutorials durch, nach Maven konvertieren ist dann einfacher.


----------



## MQue (22. Okt 2010)

>> Ich will jetzt einfach nur, dass ein OSGI-Container aus Eclipse gestartet wird, die Module samt Abhängigkeiten deployed werden und ich dann über Eclipse debuggen kann.

Also mein Ansatz wäre ja dieser, in Eclipse hat man ja unter "Console -> Host OSGi Console" eine Equinox- Konsole.
Da die Bundles im normalfall fachlich bzw. technisch getrennt sind, kann man ja "Test- bundles" rund um das zu testende Bundle aufbauen und diese Bundles dann ins Eclipse- OSGi zu installieren um damit das zu testenden Bundle zu testen. 
Damit wäre es auch möglich, in das zu testende Bundle test- Consolen- Commands einzubauen, um das Bundle einfach test-/debuggbar zu machen.

Maven in Verbindung mit OSGi kann ich auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2010)

> Maven in Verbindung mit OSGi kann ich auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


Verstehe das nicht, mache das seit ca. 2 jahren, geht problemlos, passen imho sehr gut zusammen.

Bei Eclipse RCP & Maven2 wird die Sache schon komplexer, immer noch möglich, aber nicht mehr ganz so komfortabel was die Einrichtung des Builds angeht.

Man muss Maven2 halt kennen/verstehen wenn man damit arbeiten will, selbiges gilt für andere Framework/APIs/Tools die man einsetzt, wie OSGi.


----------



## borobudur (20. Jan 2011)

Kann das buch von Weber et al. empfehlen im Hanser verlag: OSGi für Praktiker
Dort wird sehr ausführlich ein weg aufgeführt mit osgi und maven in eclipse zu entwickeln.


----------

